# Absolutely Brand New to Overclocking (or anything computer related)



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Please treat me like a 5 year old when answering my questions.
So, I read the sticky and I'm pretty sure my system is perfect to overclock.
So uh, my specs are to the left and listed below in detail.

I have an Intel i7 920, HT disabled because I felt I got better performance in games. I reenable it when I do CPU heavy tasks.

I have Corsair 750W Power Supply (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...006&cm_re=Corsair_750w-_-17-139-006-_-Product). Is that enough?

GeForce 250GTS 1GB- I was hoping I could overclock this also.

3GB DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM. (I think it's 1600.)

My motherboard is a P6T. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359&cm_re=P6T-_-13-131-359-_-Product) Not Deluxe or anything, just P6T.

My idle temps are 44-46 C and under 95% load via stress testing they reached 60-62 C. 

My cooling system or whatever is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102&Tpk=Thermaltake V1 CPU.

My hard drive is 500GB.

My OS is a Windows Vista 64-bit SP1.

So, I have no idea how to overclock my specific motherboard, or any of the overclock lingo, or really even what overclocking is other than increasing the CPU speed. I've also heard that overclocking an i7 is different.

Oh, and also if I have HT disabled and I overclock, will it not overclock the HT cores?

Thanks for the help, if any.


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Try this. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2008/11/06/overclocking-intel-core-i7-920/1


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes it is different

Instead of increasing just the FSB and maybe a few voltages you have to also increase the QPI too

read the the link given to you above and also read the thread on the forum called if you are new to overclocking read here first.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Are the P6T and P6T Deluxe motherboards similar enough for me to use the Deluxe guide for my non Deluxe?


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, they are exactly the same. I used it on my P6T.


----------

